# ROM request



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

This post is merely a request, does anyone by chance have Th3ory's most recent kinetix zip file that I may obtain by chance? After reading DT's post and finally understanding why I cannot download the file from his host site, this is the only ROM for bionic by DT that I don't have, and when I finally decided to download it about an hour ago is when I got on here and found out the news. If you don't know what's going on please don't ask, just do a search. I only want this thread to be a way for me to find someone that has this ROM that I could obtain. Anyone that has it pleaseee let me know. Thanks


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Found a mirror to the main build but the pax might be harder to get a hold of.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32896393/KIN3TX_V1.0_FINAL_SIGNED.zip


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I might have a few of the paks floating around. Give me a bit and I'll see if I can upload them.


----------

